# Meat platter cutting board



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

All the recent threads on cutting boards inspired me. I always have spills when I use a board with a juice groove. I wanted to trap the juices on the board so after slicing I could mop up the juice with the meat. Then figured why not serve the roast at the table from the board? 
AAH HAA a meat platter. I took a discard 2X5 red oak board I cut it in 2' lengths jointed planed and ripped 13/16thX 2" blanks. I went to this effort to get the grain in quarter/rift saw orientation. It needed to be able to withstand water and I didn't want it to cup. I'm still a novice in this area and would appreciate comments on this idea.

The attached PDF detailing the jigs I made shows my shop in the background This caused me to do a thorough clean up. Albeit it still doesn't look like a candidate for Cricket's show us your shop thread.
Here is what I made.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

:laugh2: Bill your shop looks like mine after I clean it up. With so little space it's hard to keep them clean. Oh well we will never know the deference in a 100 years.

You work looks great on your platter. I like the design. I wonder if there would be a problem using oak as it's porous and the juice might get in the porous and spoil.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Part of my motivation on the pics was to further introduce myself to the forum. I have a very low budget shop .Its crowded but fun
The moment a knife slices any board it becomes porous. I wash my cutting boards. Don't you? Soap and waIer kills bugs. I plan to soak them in some food grade walnut oil to protect the wood from soap and water and provide a nice finish. I built a white oak butcher block counter top in my kitchen It is unfinished, there is an occasional grease/oil spill. tI is cleaned with a pine sol solution bugs dead. 

Thank you for the design comment and sorry about my strong reaction 

Its an argument that took me years to win with the wife She saw one of those daytime shows that showed bacteria in plastic vs wood cutting boards. Not to hi jack my own thread but those are the same shows that measure airborne toilet bowl bacteria on your toothbrush and now are saying we are so sanitary we are destroying the healthful bacteria in our bodies KISS let your kids eat dirt
Rant Over


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

paduke;1272801 I have a very low budget shop. Its crowded but fun.
[/QUOTE said:


> I think that's the whole point of a shop, Bill, it has to be fun. The size of the tool budget has no bearing on the joy of making stuff. If you're having fun it's all good. :yes4:


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Ahh, but, Oliver, the size of the tool budget may not have much effect on the fun derived from a shop, but it sure can increase the fun of buying more tools! Of course, not everyone may be a tool hoarder like me.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Bill, 

Your platter cutting board looks very nice. Great job! Keep up the good work and give us a picture of
it after you treat the wood. I've never heard of using the walnut stuff but that doesn't mean anything, I there are a lot of things I don't know about.
I use food safe mineral oil on my cutting board.

Thanks for sharing.
Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a shop that's home...
gotta love it...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like the cutting board and the shop. I try to keep mine at organized chaos level. As to the oak I have a cheese board I made a long, long time ago and when I use it I wash it and ever so often give it another coat of oil.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

kklowell said:


> Of course, not everyone may be a tool hoarder like me.


Oh yes we are. I have a saying like Occam's Razor or Murphy's Law. It's that "No matter how big your shop is, you will eventually fill it to over capacity". Your shop looks about average in my opinion.

There was a study done a number of years ago at a mid-western university and they found wooden cutting boards to be more sanitary than plastic ones because of the tannin in the wood. They also found that the scratches in plastic harbored food material that then putrefied. It's very hard to get those cuts totally clean. Wooden cutting boards were used for many centuries before plastic came along and if they had been a serious problem we would have figured it out long before health departments decreed that they no longer be used.


----------

